# Scandalous Cosmetics...INDEED!!!!



## MakeupByMe (Jul 31, 2010)

So I recently went to a Job interview for this company &amp; Well three words fit Scandalous , Unprofessional, &amp; Drama I go &amp; this so called manager right off the bat hands me Flyers &amp; says pass em ALL out (this was a "Test" to see how well I would do if hired) So i did this &amp; handed them all out even got a few ppl to purchase...............For 3 hrs heres where the unprofessional comes in 3 hrs of "WOrk" &amp; this is all for TESTING? I should be getting paid I did this all while the Manager Talked to her FRIEND for about one full hr Not even paying attention if I was Doing things right, Than says "okay can you come tomorrow for rregister training? around 10a.m........*Pauses while thinking*...I'll show you how to open up register b4 leaving"............Say WHAT? this MAnanger is saying to come back for "Training" yet wants me to open register.meaning noone will be there What am i supposed to train myself for No Pay? I said Hell to tha Na!!

During this 3 hr "tessting" I would ask another scandalous MUA worker the price of an item &amp; this is what she replied "thats 13 babe, oh no wait its 15 but if you think the person is gona buy alot or if its a young girl with maybe not alot of money than say its 13$" .........Really?

Than the Manager Introduces another MUA who just clocked in &amp; says" Ask her for help Im gona take a break" So this girl says to me "How much is this brow kit?" Thinking she was quizing me on how much i remembered I said "29?" She says "oh it is?" Looking confused she replied "I was really asking you because I dont know We sell it at Montebello Mall for 27 so I didnt know about here" So Basically every Scandalous store/cart at different locations sells there stuff for whatever the sales person/manager feels like..........WTF? Than the Scandalous Manager pulls me aside &amp; says "so I see you know how to Airbrush, do you do tanning too, I would love for you to teach me"................WTF? Than literally we had a conversation about Dinair Makeup &amp; how their system &amp; tanning products work While shes having me hand out flyers for Scandoulous MU school that teaches Airbrush........wtf? Than This one MUA comes to me &amp; literally starts bad mouthing the Mananger &amp; telling me That after her baby is born &amp; she loses weight shes going to her old job as a stripper. Plus she was wearing a pin that had a picture of her Ex boyfriend who recently died yet wasnt the father of her baby although she wishes he was.............WTF?

At the end I said No I didnt want the job &amp; some other stuff But My goodness I have Never Ever been to a Job/business so unproffessional as this!!!....................Thought?


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 31, 2010)

That was very weird. Considering it started off being awkward I couldn't imagine working there. Glad you didn't stick around.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy CRAP! That is the most bizarre meeting ever! Good thing you said no thanks, although I would have left after she asked me to hand out flyers. What if she 'hired' you and then messed with your pay and you worked some more for nothing. Thats insane.


----------



## flipshawtii (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah. Very insane. Good luck to the other workers and their unprofessional style.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 31, 2010)

argh! thats so unprofessional. i know its difficult but i would have walked out the door as soon as the girl said, "its $15 but sell it for $13". that's just BS!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2010)

WTF ? This is so awkward, no good can come out of this place, good thing you didn't stick around ! The price thing is hilarious, makes me wonder how they can keep up with their accountancy and how much $ their makeup is really worth.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 31, 2010)

Its like you spend all this time looking for a decent job and you end up getting hired at some crazy ass company. lol


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 31, 2010)

I've heard of them before on Specktra. From what i know they sell the same eyeshadows Medusas Makeup sells for double the price. They are notorious for being SHADY. I would report them to the mall offices and the better business bureau. How effed up can they be?


----------



## perlanga (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't you hate it when the workplace management is all over the damn place and so unprofessional! Your lucky to be out of there!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm just glad you decided to not take the job. It all seems ridiculous and shammy.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 1, 2010)

P

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard of them before on Specktra. From what i know they sell the same eyeshadows Medusas Makeup sells for double the price. They are notorious for being SHADY. I would report them to the mall offices and the better business bureau. How effed up can they be? I'm not sure she's talking about Scandalous Cosmetics. I thought she was calling this company scandalous.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 2, 2010)

^ I Was talking about Scandalous Cosmetics &amp; I just feel their name is perfect!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh lol. I thought they were an online only brand. Otherwise I dont know them at all.


----------



## Shanki (Aug 2, 2010)

A lot of places in malls are teaching people to say a higher price, so people will try to get a deal and feel good. I would've just said NO WAY!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Shanki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A lot of places in malls are teaching people to say a higher price, so people will try to get a deal and feel good. I would've just said NO WAY! Yeah &amp; the Manager also told me that once a woman bout so much stuff That she was able to sneak in higher prices without the lady noticing..........which mean a product that was maybe 14 was sold to her for 17 just to make more


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 2, 2010)

Omg wtff... That's really unprofessional and any training you do before all that your supposed to sign your w2 forms in order for you to get paid..that's at any job

I had a job that was real unprofessional it was a portrait place in HEB PLUS and I love photography and forthe whole 3 months I worked there I had to walk the store for 4 hours and book appointments and pass out flyers...I never signed w2 forms and was getting paid out the register and the highest I get every week was like 52.00 yea I kno...I'd always ask when am I gonna sign my forms and when to get trained for photography it was always next week it sucked and never came back to work...


----------

